# Correct order?!



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wash, clay, wash again, then wax.
Is that the right order yep?! Sorry for the dumb question... [smiley=help.gif]

Also anyone used this? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/REINS-Car-Val ... 966wt_1037

Looks like quite a good deal

Cheers


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Out of the steps you have said that is the right order. Could decontaminate before claying though.. And also could polish before wax.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

What sort of stuff do I need to "decontaminate" it mate?


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Autosmart tardis for tar spots and iron x for iron fallout etc!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

AaronMc said:


> Autosmart tardis for tar spots and iron x for iron fallout etc!


Cheers mate, will check that out!


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd definitely add polish in before wax. It's the polish that all give it the shine and the wax should lock it in


----------



## matty fitz (Feb 8, 2012)

You dont need to polish that often, also i apply a couple of layers of wax to the car makes it alot easier to clean in the long run. have to looked at snow foam? really easy to do and use and saves you speading all the muck around when you do your first wash.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I don't waste my money on tar remover. I use white spirit or anti bacterial gel (hand stuff) on clean cotton wool pads. Just remember to put a bit of sealant back on the paint after.

If you are cozying, I wouldn't bother with the iron x, the clay will pull that lot out and the polished will lift any mild staining out.

Just my opinion but you can save a bit of money if you know what you're buying


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

Cool cheers for the advice! 
What polish do you guys recommend? Also is the link to the Reins clay and wax set that I added in worth buying?


----------



## muld77 (May 10, 2012)

I usually adopt this method.

Snowfoam
Rinse
Wash (Properly)
Rinse
Clay (& Tardis as required) 
Wash again
Rinse
Dry
Glass and Plastics

Masking
Polish Phase

IPA Wipe down
Wax/Sealant
Tyre Shine

Also to confirm Tardis is mainly made up with wihte spirit, the other ingredients are to aid rinsing it off i believe so yea just use that instead of wasting your money.  Never tried anti bacterial gel .

I usually use Dodo hard wax (no real reason) or FK1000p if I can be bothered to order it , soft is easier to apply than hard but I tend to use too much then.

As for polish that really depends on what you are hoping to achieve, bear in mind Audi paint is generally pretty hard. I assume you will be using a DA or rotary or you will be there a long time if you are looking for any correction. Check out the "which polish, duh" thread. Probably just above or below this one


----------

